# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Four Months Later : (

## dreamer

Hello:

I am Dreamer, but I wonder if my dream will come true(sigh). I had the hair transplant four months ago, but I am still wearing hats and caps. I thought my nightmare was going to be over, but still I don't like the way I look. It looks as if I was attacked by a wild animal. I wonder if the hair density will increase. I have never had a hair loss problem. I decided to have a  hair transplant to reduce my big forehead. Now I look as if I am getting bald because there is  no thickness. I hope this is one of the phases a hair transplant patient goes through.

----------


## dex89

> Hello:
> 
> I am Dreamer, but I wonder if my dream will come true(sigh). I had the hair transplant four months ago, but I am still wearing hats and caps. I thought my nightmare was going to be over, but still I don't like the way I look. It looks as if I was attacked by a wild animal. I wonder if the hair density will increase. I have never had a hair loss problem. I decided to have a  hair transplant to reduce my big forehead. Now I look as if I am getting bald because there is  no thickness. I hope this is one of the phases a hair transplant patient goes through.


 I think it takes up to 6 months hun.  :Frown: 

EDIT: Your hairline looked fine before, you should left it.

----------


## 25 going on 65

My understanding is it can take more than a year for all the grafts to grow out. So you may have another 8 months of waiting, if not longer. If you end up having a bad yield anyway, it should be correctable.

dex, her concern was having a higher hairline than average. Women with no history of hair loss can normally lower their hairlines without problems

----------


## amadeus

The fact that you've already gotten so much growth after only 4 months is a very good sign.  Your surgeon should have informed you that it can take more than a year to see the final result of a hair transplant. Have you been by for a follow up since your surgery?

@dex89, do you really think your rude comment was necessary?

----------


## rev3

this is typical for 4 months

growth is ahead!

----------


## dreamer

I will post pictures every month from now on, so you can see the progress. My hairline was too high and that's why decide to have a HT. Let's see what happens. :Confused:  Thanks for your comments. :Smile:

----------


## angelina22

Oh that is an severe baldness you have to consult with the doctor.

----------

